# Preseason Game #3: Lakers vs Kings



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*Pre Season Game #3*








vs.








Sacramento Kings (1-2)
@
Los Angeles Lakers (1-1)

Date: Tuesday, Oct. 19
Time: 7:30 PM
TV: KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Probable Starting Lineup:*
*Los Angeles Lakers*




































Chuky Atkins, PG: 2.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 3.0 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Lamar Odom, PF: 7.5 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 2.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Chris Mihm, C: 9.5 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 0.5 APG, 4.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Caron Butler, SF: 6.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Kobe Bryant, SG: 29.0 PPG, 4.5 RPG, 5.5 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG

Lakers Bench:
Tony Bobbitt 3.0 PPG, 0.5 RPG, 2.5 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Tierre Brown 9.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 7.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Brian Cook 8.0 PPG, 2.5 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.0 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Brian Grant 3.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 1.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jumaine Jones 5.0 PPG, 5.0 RPG, 0.5 APG, 0.5 BPG, 1.0 SPG
Slava Medvedenko 12.0 PPG, 4.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 1.5 BPG, 0.5 SPG
Ike Nwankwo: 0.0 PPG, 3.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Kareem Rush 0.0 PPG, 1.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Sasha Vujacic 7.5 PPG, 2.0 RPG, 3.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.5 SPG

*Have Not Played*
Luke Walton 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Vlade Divac 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Jerry Dupree: 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Nate Johnson 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG
Neil Yanke: 0.0 PPG, 0.0 RPG, 0.0 APG, 0.0 BPG, 0.0 SPG

</center>


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings forum thread  

I'm thinking the Lakers are going to walk all over the Kings since they just got back from China...


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

No more Rick Fox to punch in the face. No more Shaq talking  and getting Vlade to flop against him. It just won't be the same anymore.... 

:laugh:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> No more Rick Fox to punch in the face. No more Shaq talking  and getting Vlade to flop against him. It just won't be the same anymore....
> 
> :laugh:


Totally agree.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nothing like a Kings-Laker Preseason Game, "We Know Drama"  










#4900 
:rbanana:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Kings most likely go down in this one... I'll say

91 - Lakers
82 - Kings


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm sorry, but I wanna see Jackie Christie flip out again... Last time she tried to be Shaq with her purse. I've said it before, she's the queen of unintentional comedy.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 93
L.A. 91

Kobe 33
Peja 28

This game is going to be on NBATV.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> No more Rick Fox to punch in the face. No more Shaq talking  and getting Vlade to flop against him. It just won't be the same anymore....
> 
> :laugh:


Seriously, as big of a pain the Kings were, Im gonna miss all the trash talking and tense games.

No more Shaq/Fox/Phil means that the Kings are going to hate us less. Not to mention theyll cheer Vlade at Arco still.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Where is the rivalry?  

I really hope something interesting happens in this game.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> 
> 
> Seriously, as big of a pain the Kings were, Im gonna miss all the trash talking and tense games.
> ...


Right, how could I forget about all of Phil Jackson's mind games and comments: "uncivilized," "cow town," "goofy guys," "Bibby dancing like an idiot." I know there's ones I've forgotten, but anyways it was fun while it lasted. I don't think anyone on our current team is going to say anything remotely close to the stuff Fox, Shaq and PJ used to say.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wait this game is on tv?!? like national....


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

nbatv


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Both teams are in flux basically. Lakers don't have an identity yet and the Kings identity is fading. 

Will be just another game on the schedule but I suspect some fans at Arco still have alittle Venom left for Kobe. 

Bobby Jackson is gonna be big for the Kings this season.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> nbatv


Are you sure? The last time it was gonna be on NBA Tv it wasnt..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

idk, dont care that much i get kcal


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Will be just another game on the schedule but *I suspect some fans at Arco still have alittle Venom left for Kobe.*


It's in Fresno is it not?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you sure? The last time it was gonna be on NBA Tv it wasnt..


Last time they were showing that stupid wnba final game and than the conferences after the game. I was very mad that day because of that. :dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

We'll it says its on NBATV tonight.. We'll see!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kings Rivalry loses it's fuel

"The rivalry doesn't exist anymore," Kobe Bryant said. "Their center plays for us. The rivalry is kind of old hot hat now."

There was a lot of name-calling, trash-talking, fights in meaningless exhibition games and some good games.

The Lakers came out with the upper hand, however, defeating the Kings in the 2000, 2001 and 2002 playoffs.

"We got out of the rivalry without them beating us once," Bryant said, laughing. 

*Also* Luke Walton (left ankle sprain) practiced Monday, but will not make the trip to Fresno for the game. Devean George (left ankle), Divac (herniated disk), Kareem Rush (sprained right foot) and Slava Medvedenko (bruised right heel) also won't travel.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> We'll it says its on NBATV tonight.. We'll see!


Also at 4 ET (1 PT) it's Kings vs. Lakers game 7 of the WCF 2002. 

Watch it....  (how Lakers crush our dreams)


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Lakers playing very well offensively right now. :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

that dunk by mihm was amazing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Mihm and Butler playin great so far.. Lakers up 22-19


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Tied 27-27 after 1.

Butler looks much more comfortable and it's been an exciting game to watch so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

odom looking good


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sasha isnt :|


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> sasha isnt :|


Now he is.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Hows Kobe? how is grant? how are we on the D end?


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man the lakers had that one awsome run with like a 12 point lead what happened


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Halftime: Lakers 46 - Kings 44*

Somethin like that.. Lakers up by 2 at halftime..

Fun game to watch..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OT: ARODS A CHEATER


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Is it just the halftime now?

Is there any place where I can listen to the game online then?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> Is it just the halftime now?
> 
> Is there any place where I can listen to the game online then?


It's almost over now. Lakers up by 15 and only scrubs are playing.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

theres 2 minutes left in the 4th,


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian Cook! What the hell happened to you?! 

The man has 17 points and is shooting lights out. He isn't even doing anything different than last season. He still has no post moves, but he has a much better stroke. 

I can imagine B34C having a canary right about now.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

In that case, how do Odom, Butler and Mihm looked out there today?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damm caron played well tonite. 16 and 8? how about that block he had .. u guys got one of the most underrated defenders in the league. one of the best. too bad hes gonna sign with miami after this season


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Brian Cook! What the hell happened to you?!
> 
> The man has 17 points and is shooting lights out. He isn't even doing anything different than last season. He still has no post moves, but he has a much better stroke.
> ...


Yeah, he even extended his range to 3 point land. Plus the added weight seems to help him a lot.



> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> In that case, how do Odom, Butler and Mihm looked out there today?


Odom was great today. He had some ISO plays ran for him in the 1st and he had a nice dunk on Brad Miller.
Butler looked much better. He was hitting most of his jumpers and looked comfortable out there. He had a couple of nice transition baskets.
Mihm looked good as always.  
He had a nice block on Barnes but Stu said the official stats didn't count the block.  
He had some nice finishes from passes by Atkins and had a real nice dunk over Miller.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:banana: :banana: :banana: 

we need a 
Preseason Lakers POG Thread


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

It still taste good 2 beat the kings. How did kobe play? and b-grant. Suprised we won without sum key playes rush n co. soooo whos up for a b-cook fan club?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Very fun game..

Way to go Cookie.. I believe in ya.. Keep proving em wrong.. He still looks a little out in the blue on defense (He's better I think but who knows) but that weight he added was the biggest plus IMO..

I actually gotta watch a game and BC is great.. YAY :clap:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

can anyone post a box score


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> can anyone post a box score


I will when available.. Probably another hour or so I'm guessing


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Los Angeles Lakers' Kobe Bryant looks for driving room past Sacramento Kings' Darius Songaila in the first half of a preseason game Tuesday, Oct. 19, 2004, in Fresno, Calif.









Los Angeles Lakers' Chris Mihm shoots over Sacramento Kings' Brad Miller in the first half of a of a preseason game Tuesday, Oct. 19, 2004, in Fresno, Calif.









Los Angeles Lakers' Caron Butler is heavily guarded by Sacramento Kings' Brad Miller and Peja Stojakovic of Serbia-Montenegro in the first half of a preseason game Tuesday, Oct. 19, 2004, in Fresno, Calif.


----------



## erniejohnson (Oct 11, 2003)

Caron was awesome tonight, his jumpshot was money and he had great elevation on two dunks in transition so his knee seems to be back to full strength. Mihm looked good, I especially liked his jump hook. Cook was stroking the J but he still didn't do the things a big man has to do, like scrapping for rebounds down low and contesting shots. Good game overall for the Lakers but to be fair the scrubs played most of the game for the Kings.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn! What got into B. Cook!!! Shooting the freaking lights out...WTG!

Chris Mihm had another solid performance tonight. I'm really beginning to like this cat


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

OT: Dfish With 23 :sour:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Kobe: another jack of all trades game for Bryant. I'm really liking the way he's getting teammates involved, couldn't ask for more. Didn't force the issue offensively even once (well OK, that one crazy shot in the 3rd). He didn't shoot well from the field, but did everything else (D'ed up, boarded, passed a lot). 

Odom: also did a little bit of everything. Scored, rebounded, defended, and passed well. This was an Odomesqe game; he did everything well, just not at superstar level. Pretty much what the Lakers want out of Odom, though clearly he's not being used optimally yet, understandably. 

Atkins: penetrated the lane very nicely tonight and was successful at dishing, getting around 5 assists I believe (and that with limited minutes and not all that many touches). Hasn't shown the shot we know he has, maybe he's not comfortable. Still can't defend worth a damn, Bibby torched him when he felt like it (Bibby could have done much better with Atkins guarding him, don't know why he didn't take it at him on every single play). That said, Atkins is a better initiator than I originally thought. 

Mihm: this white stiff had something like 17 points on 50%+ shooting today. Didn't board well, but had a couple blocks (and by the way, what's with the scorekeepers getting the blocks and steals stats wrong with the Lakers this preseason?). Played solid D, but was most impressive offensively. Kobe and Mihm starting to develop some chemistry. 

Butler: had 18 points and 8 boards, played solid D as usual, *but* most importantly was hitting jumpers with great consistency, a part of his game I had been having doubts about going into the season. Overall, he did all the little things tonight, and even taunted the Kings once or twice. I love this guy with every passing day, I feel for Heat fans when they say they want Butler back. Oh, best of all, the guy is clearly healthy, no signs at all that he's lost any lateral quickness (which is usually what happens when you recover from a knee injury). 

Cook: OK, I knew this guy had a jumper. Pretty obvious from watching him last season that he liked the jumper, and was good at taking the occasionally charge. But this year, not only do we hear reports that this guy is beating Kobe in jump shooting in practice, but that's also translating onto the court. What was Cook's shooting jump shot percentage today, 65-70%? The guy is just throwing up whatever he sees and it's clear that he's doing it because he knows it's going to go in. Heck, he even played some good defense in spots. The guy gained some noticeable muscle this offseason.

Sasha: I'm slowly starting to grow on Sasha. Played another solid all around game, is the epitome of a PG. Passed well, shot well, and just played well overall today. Great bball IQ. Still slow as dirt defensively, but if he can ever become just an average defender (for example, Bibby is an average defender, or slightly below par actually), he'll be the Lakers' future PG. Still needs to add bulk and lateral quickness ASAP. 

Bobbit: obviously still a very good shooter, but his defense has also been quite impressive this postseason. Drew a few offensive charging calls in his favor, straight up blocked two Kings jump shots, and stayed in front of his man well all night. He's basically a clone of Rush, though not as polished a shooter from distance. But I'd still rather have Rush (assuming his foot injury isn't serious).

Brown: Didn't get any PT at all last game, but did today and looked solid. Passed well, ran well. Good defender, but not really great, and certainly not the defender the Lakers need at the 1 (they need Banks, and need him now). Good backup material if Banks doesn't come back, though. 

Grant: didn't really get any significant PT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Boxscore*

Boxscore


```
LOS ANGELES LAKERS
PLAYER		MIN	FGM-A	3PM-A	FTM-A	OFF	REB	AST	STL	BLK	TO	PF	PTS
L. Odom 	 24	  3-8	  1-2	  2-2	  1	  6	  5	  1	  0	 2	 1	  9
C. Butler	 33	 8-15	  2-2	  0-0	  0	  6	  0	  3	  2	 1	 0	 18
C. Mihm 	 24	  6-9	  0-0	  5-7	  1 	  3	  0	  0	  0	 0	 2	 17
K. Bryant	 33	 2-10	  0-0	  6-7	  2	  5	  5	  3	  1	 4	 3	 10
C. Atkins	 19	  1-3	  0-1	  0-0	  0	  1	  5	  0	  0 	 1	 2	  2
T. Bobbitt 	 21	  3-9	  0-3	  0-0	  2	  4	  3	  1	  0	 0	 4	  6
S. Vujacic 	 21	  4-7	  1-3	  1-2	  2	  6	  3	  1	  0	 3	 2	 10
B. Grant  	 12	  0-1	  0-0	  0-0	  1	  3	  2	  0	  0	 1	 2	  0
B. Cook  	 21	 7-11	  1-3	  2-2	  1	  6 	  0	  3	  1	 2	 0	 17
T. Brown 	 15	  4-8	  0-0	  0-0	  0	  2	  3	  0	  0	 0	 1	  8
J. Jones 	 12	  3-4	  0-0	  0-0	  3	  5	  1	  0	  1	 0	 1	  6
N YANKE		  2	  0-0	  0-0	  0-0	  0	  0	  1	  0	  0	 0	 0	  0
J DUPREE	  3	  1-1	  0-0	  0-0	  0	  0	  0	  1	  0	 0	 0	  2
Totals			42-86	 5-14	16-20	 13	 47	 28	 13	  5	14	18	105
```


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have no feel whatsoever with this team. Kobe since hearing the selfish buzz words after the 1st preseason game has toned down his game which I don't like. 

I think some people around here need a wake-up call. We're gonna need Kobe to score 30+ most games this season to have a chance to win. This preseason is being distorted because we're playing our core lots of minutes. 

Mihm- I'm just not ready to buy it with him. He's scored well but 3 boards scares me I'd rather see 3 points and 17 boards than the other way around. 

Atkins and Sasha are not good defensively though both can shoot. 

Butler is gonna play a big role he can score and he gives the lakers needed toughness. 

Odom is struggling. We need him to crank it up this preseason not hold back. He needs to become a 20ppg scorer and give us 9 boards. He's being too passive this preseason. 

See the thing is the way we're playing won't work in the regular season. 

Kobe over the years scores best when he looks for his shot aggresively. When he plays the all around game and doesn't look for his shot aggressively he doesn't seem as adept at turning on his shot once cold. 


e're gonna need 50 pts from Kobe and odom and get the other spread around. 

No way it works how we're playing against other teams back-ups this preseason. 

Kobe and Odom need to get cranked up offensively or we will be sunk with Grand and Divac ailing. Its a pi[edream to think that Kobe is gonna play free and easy and get others involved. 

Guess what the Others aren't very good. 

The team needs to get accustomed to playing around Kobe full tilt like the Bulls got acccustomed to MJ scoring. 

They need to fill roles not expect the ball to come there way and look for scoring opportunities. They won't produce in that set-up.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

why did sacarmento starters play less then 15min


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Butler was great. I liked in the first quarter when the Kings had their starters in Butler was all over Stojakovic as well as anyone could possibly be. It must be said though that the Kings just played all their raggedy scrubs and we played some of our big guns for most of the game, so this win is meaningless. Can't say I was disappointed in anyone. Cook was on point from the perimeter but I still wish he'd come inside and develop a post game, get some rebounds and play some D. If he could do that he'd be starter material.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> why did sacarmento starters play less then 15min


Because they just got back from China and to give the training camp invitees a chance to play before they start cutting players.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Los Angeles Lakers' Tierre Brown slips in for a layup past Sacramento Kings' David Bluthenthal in the second half of a preseason game Tuesday, Oct. 19, 2004, in Fresno, Calif. The Lakers won 105-80 (AP Photo/Gary Kazanjian)


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Let’s not get too excited guys. Yes, it was a good game for the Lakers, but Kings’ starters didn’t play much. Laker starters played a ton. So all this BC looks great and all is a bit premature considering they played scrubs all night. Then again, several key Laker players were out injured like Vlade and Rush which would have made things even worse for the Kings. Just looking at the starters, it was nice to see that the Laker starters did pretty well. It seemed like they kept even, of course, the Kings just got back from China.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

O.K. why was Kobe trash talking? That was just uncalled man. He's better than that.

Like jstempi said, it was just a pre-season game, plus, the Kings were tired from the trip they just made from China.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So basically what everyone is saying is that you cant take anything out of preseason games? :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

EHL, your post says it all. good analysis.

I'm not expecting any championships with this new squad yet, but they sure were fun to watch last night. Did they remind you of any other teams in recent history that was fun to watch? Now if they can add some decent Defense to go along with the fast break Offense, then we might be in business.

Granted, the Kings didn't play their starters very much, but the Lakers need to play their probable starters together as much as possible right now, no matter the competition. Kobe is the only returning starter, so he needs to get acquainted with those others whenever possible.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> O.K. why was Kobe trash talking? That was just uncalled man. He's better than that.
> 
> Like jstempi said, it was just a pre-season game, plus, the Kings were tired from the trip they just made from China.


What did he say?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Sean, yeah, this reminds me of the mid 90's Lakers (NVE/EJ/Kobe/Campbell/etc.) without Shaq. Young, athletic, some very good passers, and some OK big men. 



> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> What did he say?


I think Lynx meant Butler was trash talking maybe?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> I think Lynx meant Butler was trash talking maybe?


Yeah I remember seeing Butler do something like that... But not Bryant...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> What did he say?


I dunno but Kobe was saying something after he blocked a shot from a Kings player(dunoo his name). He took some jabs at Rick Adelman while he was pleading his case to the refs.

This isn't the Kobe I know.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> EHL, your post says it all. good analysis.
> 
> I'm not expecting any championships with this new squad yet, but they sure were fun to watch last night. Did they remind you of any other teams in recent history that was fun to watch? Now if they can add some decent Defense to go along with the fast break Offense, then we might be in business.
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> 
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


and it looks like rudy is reading my posts... :grinning: 



> Tomjanovich decided that giving Odom more court time to learn his new teammates outweighed resting him after his trying summer. *"These guys, every minute on the court together is helping our chemistry," Tomjanovich said Wednesday.
> *


----------

